

Show HN: My iOS app to cure boredom - kirualex
https://itunes.apple.com/app/reddito/id674736514?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D4

======
admiralpumpkin
Pictures and animated gifs don't save to camera roll, Messages or email
properly (on iOS 7).

Pictures shared to Messages just sends the title.

~~~
kirualex
Thanks for the heads up ! I use a specific library for all those actions, I'm
gonna look into it to see if there are any updates coming up for iOS7 !

------
Nassfyr
Nice design, especially the menu, inspired of this one I presume ?
[http://dribbble.com/shots/1114754-Social-Feed-
iOS7](http://dribbble.com/shots/1114754-Social-Feed-iOS7)

~~~
kirualex
Exact, more precisely I used the github project inspired by it :
[https://github.com/romaonthego/RESideMenu](https://github.com/romaonthego/RESideMenu)

